
Kill Math - llambda
http://worrydream.com/KillMath/
======
tokenadult
Some previous discussions of various aspects of this project:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=KillMath](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=KillMath)

(This list of HN Search results does not appear to be exhaustive. Sure enough,
a Google site-restricted search

[https://www.google.com/search?q=KillMath+site%3Anews.ycombin...](https://www.google.com/search?q=KillMath+site%3Anews.ycombinator.com)

turns up more links, as often happens when I look for old posts on Hacker
News.)

Who here has used KillMath to learn new mathematics?

